# What you feed your fish



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am curious what do you folks feed your fish?
Do you only feed one brand of food (may be only one type of fish) or do you have many different receipt and such?
I am curious because I used to handle show dogs and I only fed my dogs one comprehensive dog food with little dog treats as reward when I trained them. I know a lot of people who have very beautiful dogs who do the same thing. As a matter of fact all my friends who were regular in the show ring only fed dry food (one brand, one bag of food) to their dogs. 
I am new to fish. So, i am just curious. When it comes to fish I have read a lot of people feeding many different kinds of food to their fish and feeding many brands of fish to the same tank of fish. 
I am just wondering is there something wrong with feeding a single comprehensive food? Is the food on the market not able to offer a balanced diet in your opinion?
I recently bought some fish food and when I read the label it seems quite healthy to me. The food I have purchased is called spectrum which I got from IPU. 
Is there any thing wrong with feeding just this food to my fish without cooking anything special or alternating with something else like some people suggest here?
Thank you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it. My only recommendation is that if you buy large quantities then store it in a freezer bag in the freezer, that way it keeps fresh.

For me, i feed nutrifan flake blend. Sinking hikari pellets meant for a variety of bottom feeders. Frozen brine shrimp. I altrnate through these randomly. Because i feed every 3 or 4 days,the fish alwayseat fast no matter which i put in.

Salt water i feed once a week to keep the critters happy since i only have a neon goby in there
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing my Clown fish eat is mysis, they refused those small pellets "the store" told me to buy, won't eat flakes, so mysis all the way for them. Any brand, still smells the same, that's for sure. YUCK!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Ours dogs get what used to be eagle pack, now holistic select. Our fish get New Life Spectrum New Life International Inc- Fish Food, Books, Aquaculture and more! - Home no need for anything else.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

My African tank gets NLS pellets. Algae wafers and zucchini to feed the plecos, and the cichlids get their nibbles in on those.
My other tanks get a rotation of flakes, frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms. Meh, it seems to work.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I treat my fish just like myself. I feed the following, depending on the tank:

Dainichi Cichlid XL Pro
Dainichi Veggie Deluxe
Dainichi Veggie Supreme
NLS Thera A
NLS large fish formula
NLS Grow
NLS Small Fish Formula
HBH soft and moist with Krill
Xtreme catfish scrapers
Critter Crumbs from PamelaJo
Freeze dried blackworm
Frozen blackworm
Live blackworm
Frozen mysis shrimp
Kens Earthworm sticks
Kens Pleco sticks

Whew that's a lot of food. Oh almost forgot. I also feed Repashy Soilent Green and Carnivore.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

mdwflyer said:


> Ours dogs get what used to be eagle pack, now holistic select. Our fish get New Life Spectrum New Life International Inc- Fish Food, Books, Aquaculture and more! - Home no need for anything else.


This is the one I have, I have both flakes and pellets. Just wondering if I can fee only this without anything else. Sounds like a lot fo people are feeding many different brands/kinds of foos to their fish, with freash or cooked vegatable and sometimes even one different item each time on rotation....
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I treat my fish just like myself. I feed the following, depending on the tank:
> 
> Dainichi Cichlid XL Pro
> Dainichi Veggie Deluxe
> ...


That is a lot of food. Do you rotate them or feed them everything at once?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

New Life spectrum (NLS) for all my fish. Every second day ish they get blood worms, brine shrimp mix. I also toss in zucchini for my plecos and shrimp once a week. Sinking pellets for the cories.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> That is a lot of food. Do you rotate them or feed them everything at once?


I change it up. I also feed fresh veggies (bok choy, zucchini, spinach, lettuce, brussels sprouts) and watermelon rind, along with shelled frozen peas to my plecos. Shelled frozen peas is loved by almost all fish, except my discus.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Shelled frozen peas is loved by almost all fish, except my discus.


Agree with this - my cichlids and plecos both love it when they get peas!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

For my Cichlids they get 1mm Sinking New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets with livefood (bloodworms/Brineshrimp) once a week when I have it (haven't fed any in half a year almost...)
My small fish (Edlers/Tetras) get grounded floating Baby sized Cichlid Gold pellets and sometimes egg yolk.
Shrimp get Squash, yam, egg yolk, and Small sinking Cichlid gold pellets.
My plecos get Zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, watermelon, squash, yam, and whatever else they scavenge.

I don't understand the purpose of the people that mix up dry food for "variety" (such as feeding omega one, NLS, cichlid gold, and tetra bits). All basically the same...except some are better.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We feed a mix of dry and fresh foods. I make gel food for the goldfish, and they also get fresh vegetables and fruits (throwing orange slices in the goldfish tank is kind of like chumming for very small, fat, toothless sharks).

Most of our fish get either NLS or Hikari brand, plus assorted frozen foods like blackworms, bloodworms and shrimp and a variety of veggies. Plecos and clown loaches get Hikari algae wafers and Hikari sinking loach food.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I feed :
- 1mm sinking pellets and 3mm floating pellets mixed for my 155Gallon tank.
- Flakes and Bloodworms for my 75Gallon tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

prawns, 
nightcrawlers,
earthworms,flakes,
"bud busted" flakes and nls pellets, 
as of yesterday i feed some those great big carpenter ants<super funny to watch and if your really quite you can hear them going CRUNCH>,
bloodworms.. 
basically everything you can think of, my fish are not fussy at all , they dont care what they eat so long as they are eating

however the whole orange peel goldfish combo is a new one for me the wifey has a couple of goldies so maybe gonna have to give it a try good tips elle


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Everybody gets a variety of flakes, sinking pellets, spirulina wafers, and frozen cyclopseeze, brine shrimp, and bloodworms. (switching it up, not feeding all at the same time lol) 
blanched zuchhini and cucumber and shelled peas for the herbivores.


----------

